# hot water



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi, tonight, my little buddy landed in a bowl of hot soup, burning his feet (they felt really hot. I put a bowl of cold water in his cage, with some millet in it, he walked around in it for a while. He looked like it was quite sore, holding one foot up in the air. I phoned the vet, he said to make sure he didn't have to do any climbing, so I transferred his food, water and 1 perch into his small cage. Thats where he is for the night. What can the vet do that I can't. I said I would pop him into the vet tomorrow if it looks worse. Is there anything more I can do. Obviously I won't have him out when there is hot water around again. Sorry Sarvey.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh the poor little guy. I don't really know what else you could do for him... it sounds like you're doing the right thing. A similar thing happened to one of mine recently. He landed on top of the fireplace. Luckily it wasn't as hot as it could have been but he was a little bit sore. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OUCH! Do you have a healthfood store nearby? If so, you can ask for a salve that has Calendula in it. Or ask for a salve for burns. If you can find a Cala=endula salve it helps the injury heal faster. Also liquid Vit E works towards healing. Just a very light coating of either to the affected areas a couple times a day.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Aloe vera. If you have a plant, you can break off a bit and squeeze the juice right on his feet and if you don't, get the gel from the drug store.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

ooooh Siobhan I have aloe! (From the shop). Of course I forgot about that. Thanks heaps. Saves me going out for the calandula. He appears fine, its not stopped him climbing, and still slept at the highest point of the cage, perched on a seed bar. The feet do seem puffy, but maybe I am just paranoid, haven't paid enough attention to remember what they are normally supposed to look like. RIght, gel here we come.....


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

well that wasn't easy....


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Natural Aloe gel is great for minor burns and injuries. The more pure, the better.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Eek! Poor Sarvey. I don't know if this applies to birds, but human burns heal best when you eat plenty a vitamin A, C, and E, and a little extra protein. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi, thanks for all the tips. I have used 100% aloe vera gel from the health shop (had got it for me, but yet another thing my bird adopts...lol). Was tricky to get it on him, but his wee feet have healed up nicely. Nothing stopping him. Read an article on another site, that putting aloe vera in their mist water his great for their feathers etc... so might try that. For now, he is a happy, chatty, ignoring me boy. (I slept in, and he didn't get to have breakfast with me, so I'm in the bad books.)


----------

